# Cyp Sebastian



## parvi_17 (May 11, 2009)

The cross is (parviflorum x montanum). I am dissapointed right now because my Emil looks to have had a major decrease in number of shoots from last year. Hopefully this will cheer me up by flowering. It is hard to say at this point whether or not it will.


----------



## biothanasis (May 11, 2009)

Cool!!! I hope it grows and blooms wonderfully!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 11, 2009)

Being a smaller plant, I'd vote for a flower this year!


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2009)

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 22, 2009)

*Time for an update!*

It has a bud!


----------



## parvi_17 (May 28, 2009)

*Update*

Now with a visible bud. Hoping for 2 next year!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 31, 2009)

Nice going Joe.


----------



## P-chan (May 31, 2009)

Sweet! Good job!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice, keep us posted.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 14, 2009)

The flower is open now. It looks exactly like montanum except that it opens cream and fades to white, and the petals might be a bit shorter. This will likely be a smaller plant as well.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 14, 2009)

I've never grown montanum, so I don't know it well. If montanum was a difficult one, then this hybrid would be a nearly perfect subsitute


----------



## John M (Jun 15, 2009)

Really cute!


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 15, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> I've never grown montanum, so I don't know it well. If montanum was a difficult one, then this hybrid would be a nearly perfect subsitute



Montanum is supposedly extremely difficult to grow. However, there are several members of our society who grow it like a weed. I hope to become one of those members!

If Sebastian proves to be as vigorous as the other hybrids I have, I will be pleased with it. However, now that I have montanum, admittedly this plant isn't quite so exciting anymore! The multifloral habit of montanum is something that I really appreciate; with 3 flowers to a stem even a smallish clump looks like a specimen plant! While I'm sure Sebastian will readily produce 2 flowers per stem, I don't expect 3 to be common.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 15, 2009)

Congrats on Sebastian! Are the flowers the same size as montanum?

Ron


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2009)

That is very sweet.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 16, 2009)

fundulopanchax said:


> Congrats on Sebastian! Are the flowers the same size as montanum?
> 
> Ron



The pouch is the same size but the petals and sepals are not as long, so overall the flower appears smaller.


----------

